# So... I'm going for it finally!



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I haven't been posting for a while now but rest assured I'm reading.    Today I'm going to call the clinic and start booking tests and suddenly it all feels very real and scary.  It's what I want desperately and have waited and waited for so why am I scared?  Any advice gratefully received...

Karin

xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

helloo... 
aww of course ur bound to feel scared ur about to go on an emotional rollercoster, what i do (awaiting nhs) is just think of every appt as a mile stone, ul b 1 step closer to tx...
 x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

oohh Karin thats really made me smile, I'm so pleased your going for it again.  Its very very scary, I think its been harder this time round for me as before Issy I had nothing to compare it too, but I just look at her and think I did it once I can do it again, but hoping is right every meeting and appt is that one step nearer.
We're here for you hunny and we'll go through it with you.

Keep us updated what clinic say, do you think it will be soon? Is it IVF or IUI?

I have everything crossed, double crossed and triple crossed    

love u love me

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks girls. 

*Hoping* That's a great way to look at it!!!

*Ally* I've done it. SA for Dh2b in Apr and consent appt in May, then look to start IVF in July probably as got a wedding this year too!!  You stay strong in your 2ww...   Here for you hoping and wishing!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

hello  

Fantastic news Karin, really hoping it all goes well and seconding what Ally says!! 

I am currently waiting for a scan at the docs and further investigations into ongoing problems - apparently they think I may have had a prolapse - great eh!! could anything else go wrong in the downstairs department!!!!

Anyway, between that and the pending panel date for adoption I think we can safely rule out any more little miracles!!!

xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG *Cath* panel date is REALLY close now.  ?Sorry to hear that you are downstairs problems  Can they do anything about a prolapse? Hope it's not causing you pain 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Gosh Cath hope your ok hun I had a friend with a prolapse, not very pleasant.  I hope your feeling better soon hunny.  What date is your panel meet? Will they tell you if they have a little person for you to adopt? Can't believe its come round so quick.  I'll have everything crossed and triple crossed sweetie   

p.s u never know with all the adoption process taking your mind off things "something" may happen when u least expect!!


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Karin - was thinking about you the other day and wondering how things were going for you.  So great news to hear that you are going for the IVF.  Is is very natural to be scared (I have felt like that every cycle).  We are here for you to help you through.  Tons of luck        

Cath - Poor you - hope doctors can help.    

Sue xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I have followed your posts and just wanted to send tons of    your way.

Chux xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Karin, Ally and Sue - thanks lovelies for your messages, will probably need surgery but am not thinking about it too much, Im not in pain all the time only when the monthly witch turns up!! Last night we had our report emailed over from the Social Worker (it was 60 pages long!!) she has got us summed up perfectly, it almost brought a   to my eye!! Now the panicky feeling is setting in, 12th April is looming and starting to get nervous!!  They have hinted there may be a child 'waiting' for us but of course they cant say too much or give us details until after panel - hoping all will be revealed in the next few weeks but just want to get Panel date over with!!

Hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Cath I'm so excited for you but I can imagine it is quite nerve wracking....roll on April 12th     

Fab news about report but i could have told them from the start how fab u are   

lots of love chic xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Ally   

How is your 2 ww going, not long now...any symptoms??

Just realised the old gang seem to have invaded Karin's thread - Im sure you dont mind hun, prefer chatting here anyway!!!  

xxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey ladies 

*Cath* How fantastic about your report (although agree with Ally we could easily have said how fab - u - lous you are!!!) So they might have a child "waiting", oh hun... it gives me goosebumps to read that... so happy for you all. How is Ruby now? Glad you are not in constant pain. 

*Sue* Thanks for the wishes, I think of you often too.  Any advice or knowledge would be great and much appreciated.

*Chux* Thank you so much 

*Ally*  How are you doing? 2ww is rubbish.   

Invade away... lovely to catch up with you all. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Karin just want to wish you all the best, will be following you


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Awwww *Clare*  Thanks!!!

xxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Karin - I'm going slowly bonkers actually!!! today I have felt sicky on and off and my boobs have been very tender, also all of my veins (esp on arms) are so dark and prominent I'm very aware of them - IYKWIM
also feeling bloated.
Roll on tuesday!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Tuesday must feel like it's years away!!!        

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Karin - thanks   Ruby is as fab as ever - gorgeous and ever the clown! she's growing so fast though, in a good way, its lovely to have girlie conversations with her.  How is your little darling and even more importantly... the WEDDING PLANS??

Ally - oooooooh sounds very promising, Im nervous for you hunny, keeping everything crossed, OTD must seem a lifetime away - hope you got things planned this weekend to take your mind off it all!

Im having a night out with my bf tomorrow (its her birthday) and Im sure you cant believe it but I have not had a drink in 3 weeks    yup been on a mega detox - green tea, fruit and vegetables, no dairy, caffiene or alcohol - feeling mighty fantastic for it too - however that will all change tomorrow night when the top comes off that bottle of gin!! oh well 80/20 rule eh!!

Hope you are all doing something nice!

xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Cath* Emma is fine and so funny... honestly she brightens my world, my day and everything!!!  Wedding plans coming along nicely and have chosen "the" dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just trying to find a car that I like to travel in. Mega detox sounds good... have you found it hard? Have a fab time out tomorrow and have a few gins on me!!!  I am unfortunately not doing anything nice  It's MIL birthday so we are off there for the weekend in the morning    Give me strength!!!!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------

